# Windows sur Mac : je sais comment



## net.angel (15 Mars 2006)

Bonjour,

J'ai regardé plusieurs fois la video du demarage de Windows sur iMac G5  et je crois avoir compris la methode globale qui consiste a faire fonctionner Windows XP sur le l'iMac G5. Du moins au regard d'indices que je juge comme extremement revelateur.

Voici a mon humble avis le raisonnement qu'ils ont eu :

Le constat :
Pour faire fonctionner Windows il faut un Bios. Il n'y a pas de Bios dans un Mac.
Windows ne peut donc fonctionner sous Mac OS a moins d'y mettre un bios

Les solutions :
-La compliquée : en mettre un physiquement par insertion sur slot PCI ou en le soudant sur la carte mere ( si vous etes ingenieur en electronique ).
-La simple : mettre un bios de facon logiciel : nous prendons celle ci.

L'attitude :
Sachant que l'on est bidouilleur et pas ingenieur systeme certifié Microsoft il nous faut trouver une methode simple pour inclure ce bios. 
Comme nous sommes bon informaticiens avant de nous demander comment inventer une chose demandons nous si elle n'exite pas deja dans le commerce : reponse : OUI : dans les PC portables de grande Marque genre IBM, Compaq, HP.

LA solution :
Dans certains portables le bios se trouve sur le Disque dur : il s'agit d'un bios logiciel qui se trouve sur une partition distincte.Donc si je trouve un portable doté de ce systeme et que je partionne mon disque selon le meme principe en y inserant le meme Bios (  plus quelques magouilles  dont je n'ai pas le secret) . Et que de plus j'utilise une version de Windows adaptée ( peut etre celle de mon portable ou un CD de recovery ou une version OEM ) je devrais pouvoir faire demarrer Windows sur mon Mac

Les indices appuyant mon raisonnement  dans la video:
- Au debut de la video la partition FAT32 nommée EFI (la premiere des trois) d'une taille de 200 Mo :Si cette partition ne servait pas a ce que j'ai dit alors pourquoi la taille ridicule de 200 Mo aurait t'elle été choisie? Pourquoi de plus la laisserait ils en FAT32. Alors qu'il formatte le disque principale en NTFS ?
- A la fin de la video tout en haut de l'arborescence du gestionnaire de peripherique  on peut lire : Batteries et lorsque la personne clique sur le signe plus : Microsoft AC Adapter : j'en deduit bien que windows croit etre sur un portable : donc qu'il a été trompé. Par qui ? par le bios tout simplement.


Voila, je ne pretent pas donner une solution exacte n'ayant pas de Mac Intel cela me serait difficile...Mais simplement un raisonnement globale, une idée, le fruit de mes observations. De facon  tres modeste et limité a mes capacités techniques d'experimentation ( pas de Mac Intel).


PS
L'adresse de la video :
http://www.engadget.com/2006/03/15/xp-on-mactel-the-movie/


Fabrice GARCIA


----------



## NightWalker (15 Mars 2006)

Bonsoir,

J'achète ton observation...     ça me semble tout à fait plausible...


----------



## net.angel (15 Mars 2006)

Au demarage de l'iMac On peut s'appercevoir de l'affichage du logo de Windows sur fonds gris. Je pense que cet ecran a été entierement dessiné par les bidouilleurs et qu'il vient ecraser le logo de la marque constructeur du portable. Car cet ecran n'est pas du fait de windows XP. La plus par du temps ce genre d'ecran est present dans le bios des PC portables et s'affiche meme sans install de windows.
Je pense qu'ils ont fait cette operation pour que l'on ne sache pas comment ils ont procedé et s'empocher plus facilement les 12 000 $ de recompense. Ca peut etre aussi pour s'eviter des ennuis par la suite car copier un bios est normalement interdit ( c'est un logiciel comme un autre) et encore plus lorsqu'il se trouve confondus sur une partition de boot (boot bios) Ou ils n'est pas impossible qu'il cotoi un systeme de lancement qu'ils ont du allegrement traficoter ...


----------



## houlala63 (15 Mars 2006)

Ca ressemble plutot au boot d'osx avec le logo windows a la place de la pomme.
Il est également possible de modifier l'apparence de l'ecran de session.


----------



## NightWalker (15 Mars 2006)

Pour l'image XP au démarrage je sais que ça n'a rien avoir avec XP... c'est juste le boot image pomme grise qui a été remplacée. On peut en trouver ici


----------



## joeldu18cher (15 Mars 2006)

qu'est ce donc q'un bios ? :sleep:


----------



## bout- (16 Mars 2006)

euuu
personellement je crois avoir compris dans les grandes lignes
sachant que je viens de ce monde obscur qu'est le pc j'ai suivie en gros (surtout en me rapelant mes déconvenues avec certains bios sur portable.............je viens de comprendre nombre de mes erreurs :rateau: )
Quoiqu'il en soit le besoin d'utiliser des soft pc sur un mac sont j'en suis sur partagés par plus de spécialistes qu'on ne veut bien le dire.......ma petite personne comprise .
C'est bô un mac ,ca marche bien c'est tout plein de  et de :love: ,mais bon faut pas déc....... ca coute quand même des sous et ca ne pousse pas sous les arbres.
alors les soft à 1000 dont tu n'utiliseras que 0.0001 % du potentiel ,je ne vois pas trop l'intérêt.......sur pc tu trouves du petit soft à 20 ou 30  qui font très bien l'affaire.
j'en vois déjà qui veulent me lancer la pierre à moi pauvre petit switcher sur son mini.....ben ouais je le dis et le répète...........la planète mac ne deviendra un terre de refuge agréable que quand on ne sera plus obligé de "craker du soft à prix exorbitant pour pouvoir faire ce qu'on à envie de pouvoir faire" merci de censurer où vous voulez monsieur l'administrateur".
mais je vous le dis,c'est mon opinion ,et je la partage ,si il existe du freeware efficace sur mac ,il n'empèche que ca demande parfois plus de compétence que sur pc pour parvenir à tout faire tourner.
n'en jetez plus ,la coupe elle est bien pleine...........je suis sur mac pour la sécurité et le silence ...............l'os est, sympa mais honnetement..............linux sur mac avec autant de soft que sur pc ..........là je vous fais un grand  .
parce que les licences à 130  pour l'un comme pour l'autre faut bien les mériter........mais quand en plus il faut cracher au bassinet pour utiliser le moindre petit soft trop complexe pour nos petits cerveaux .......je vous le dit.........la pomme va peut etre finir pas se faire bouffer par un pingu  .
allez bonne journée et pour ceusse que ca intéresse de m'envoyer des mails d'insultes ,vous la trouverez facilement,j'y vais tout les jours,et je répondrais
:casse: :casse: :casse: .
@+


----------



## supermoquette (16 Mars 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> qu'est ce donc q'un bios ? :sleep:


Ben c'est comme l'EFI mais en moins bien


----------



## huexley (16 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ben c'est comme l'EFI mais en moins bien



En même temps pour le nombre de fonction qui nous sont accessible sur l EFI Macintel, je préfère le vieux Bios de mon AMD Dual Core


----------



## NightWalker (16 Mars 2006)

bout- a dit:
			
		

> ....... ca coute quand même des sous et ca ne pousse pas sous les arbres.
> alors les soft à 1000 dont tu n'utiliseras que 0.0001 % du potentiel ,je ne vois pas trop l'intérêt.......sur pc tu trouves du petit soft à 20 ou 30  qui font très bien l'affaire.
> j'en vois déjà qui veulent me lancer la pierre à moi pauvre petit switcher sur son mini.....


Tu parles de quels logiciels ???


----------



## JPTK (16 Mars 2006)

bout- a dit:
			
		

> si il existe du freeware efficace sur mac ,il n'empèche que ca demande parfois plus de compétence que sur pc pour parvenir à tout faire tourner.



Nan mais tu délires... y a tout ce que tu veux ou presque en freeware et shareware pas cher sur mac, donnes des exemples plutôt que de sortir des généralités, et que fais-tu de imovie, garage band, iphoto, page, keynote, etc. ?

J'ai juste un exemple, récent, il y quelques jours j'ai voulu chercher un ptit logiciel FTP sous windoz, j'ai du en trouver rapidement un vingtaine, le seule qui paraissait vraiment intéressant c'est celui de mozilla, mais comparativement l'offre était bien plus intéressante sur mac avec au moins 5 logiciels très bons.

Que manque-t-il ? 

Pour la photo on a ce qu'il faut, pour le son également ça manque pas, pour la vidéo c'est bonnard, pour internet il y a tout aussi, nan sincèrement je vois pas trop, je suis objectivement jamais en train de me dire "oh ce logiciel sous merdoz je le voudrais bien !", nan je vois pas, des exemples peut-être ?

Par contre si j'étais sous windoz il y aurait une longue liste de logiciels mac que je voudrais bien, sans parler des widgets.


----------



## iota (16 Mars 2006)

Salut.



			
				huexley a dit:
			
		

> En même temps pour le nombre de fonction qui nous sont accessible sur l EFI Macintel, je préfère le vieux Bios de mon AMD Dual Core


Oui, sauf qu'avec l'EFI ça boot deux fois plus vite  
Sans oublier le mode Target...

Net.Angel : il faut nécessairement un driver EFI qui va charger le "faux BIOS", partitionner uniquement le disque ne fonctionnera pas je pense.

@+
iota


----------



## JPTK (16 Mars 2006)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Tu parles de quels logiciels ???



De photoshop j'imagine, c'est vrai qu'il faut chercher très loin pour trouver graphic converter et être ingénieur informaticien pour installer the gimp


----------



## NightWalker (16 Mars 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> De photoshop j'imagine, *c'est vrai qu'il faut chercher très loin pour trouver graphic converter et être ingénieur informaticien pour installer the gimp*



si c'est de l'ironie je te boule verte sinon ça va barder


----------



## Frodon (16 Mars 2006)

Pour le véritable comment: http://download.onmac.net/ (enfin bon qd ca ramera plus  )

Lien direct qui ne rame pas: http://www.condoski.com/download/


----------



## Imaginus (16 Mars 2006)

Deja si on pouvait evité de dire que c'est un Imac G5 ...


----------



## iota (16 Mars 2006)

En fait c'est très fort...
Il donne la procédure pour créer un CD d'install de Windows XP pour Mac.
Par contre, il faut windows et nero pour créer le CD d'installation.

Il faut évidement recréer les partitions du disque dur (une partition pour Mac OS X en HFS+ et une partition pour Windows en FAT32), réinstaller Mac OS X et changer le boot loader (ça se fait une fois qu'OS X est installé).

@+
iota


----------



## Frodon (16 Mars 2006)

Mes commentaires sur la solution proposée:

Je trouve pas la solution proposée très élégante personnellement. Bien qu'elle est assez propre en soit (pas de bidouille de l'EFI en lui même et est donc pas plus dangereuse que l'installe d'un Linux), elle a plusieurs inconvénients:

1) Elle patch directement Windows XP Pro SP2
==> Impossible d'installer une autre version de Windows que Windows XP Pro SP2
2) Elle est spécifique Windows XP
==> Impossible d'installer un autre OS BIOS compatible avec cette solution.
3) Necessité d'avoir Nero Burning Rom pour créer le CD (et donc un Windows déjà fonctionnel)
4) Elle est illégale puisqu'elle patch le produit original (Windows).
5) Du fait qu'elle patch l'OS, une mise à jour du système (via Windows Update) peut potentiellement, si elle remplace un ou plusieurs fichier(s) patché(s), rendre l'installation de Windows XP inopérationnelle.

Donc personnellement je trouve que la solution annoncé de BAMBIOS (http://www.osxbook.com/book/bonus/misc/legacyboot/) est bien plus prométeuse car:

- Elle permettra de booter depuis un CD non modifié
- Elle permettra de booter n'importe quel OS "Legacy" (i.e: necessitant un BIOS)
- Elle sera parfaitement légale (Puisqu'elle ne patche rien et que le BIOS servant de base est celui de Bochs, et donc d'origine OpenSource).
- Elle permettra de faire des mises à jour du système sans risque de rendre l'installation de ce système inopérationnelle


----------



## iota (16 Mars 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> 4) Elle est illégale puisqu'elle patch le produit original (Windows).


C'est effectivement le point que je trouve le plus gênant dans cette histoire... 

@+
iota


----------



## Imaginus (16 Mars 2006)

Moué... Pour finir sait on si ces deux bidouilleurs ont eu leur prime ?


----------



## jojoleretour (16 Mars 2006)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> qu'est ce donc q'un bios ? :sleep:




Basic Input Output System


----------



## Frodon (16 Mars 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> Moué... Pour finir sait on si ces deux bidouilleurs ont eu leur prime ?


Apparement oui, puisqu'ils sont déclarés officiellement gagnants de ce concours


----------



## iota (16 Mars 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Basic Imput Oput System


Tu nous donnes un peu plus de précisions ?
Merci  

@+
iota


----------



## jojoleretour (16 Mars 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Tu nous donnes un peu plus de précisions ?
> Merci
> 
> @+
> iota




Je vais faire simple:



Le Bios (Basic Input - Output System) est le premier programme qui est lancé au démarrage de l'ordinateur.
Il assure le lien entre les composants matériel et le système d'exploitation (Windows 98, Windows XP, etc.)

Il existe deux grandes familles de Bios : Award et AMI


La connaissance du Bios est particulièrement utile :
- quand on monte son ordinateur soi-même, pour configurer la vitesse du FSB en fonction de son processeur.
- quand on veut overclocker son ordinateur.


----------



## StJohnPerse (16 Mars 2006)

Comment on va dans le BIOS ?


----------



## jojoleretour (16 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Comment on va dans le BIOS ?




Si tu as un pc  soit tu appuies sur F1 soit del


----------



## StJohnPerse (16 Mars 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Si tu as un pc  soit tu appuies sur F1 soit del



Oui sur un PC , je sais mais sur un mac :rose:


----------



## Gimli510 (16 Mars 2006)

Pas de BIOS dans nos chers macs  c'est de l'EFI dans les nouveaux macs intel et windows xp ne boot QUE sur du BIOS, voila toute la difficulté de la chose


----------



## StJohnPerse (16 Mars 2006)

Gimli510 a dit:
			
		

> Pas de BIOS dans nos chers macs  c'est de l'EFI dans les nouveaux macs intel et windows xp ne boot QUE sur du BIOS, voila toute la difficulté de la chose



J'ai compris cela mais comment on fait pour rentrer dans l'EFI des nouveaux macs


----------



## Mondana (16 Mars 2006)

Je ne suis pas sous Intel mais j'ai trouvé ça sur le net:

http://www.engadget.com/2006/03/16/windows-xp-on-mac-solution-posted/

Vous pouvez faire un feedback de l'installation ?

Merci


----------



## ficelle (16 Mars 2006)

Mondana a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas sous Intel mais j'ai trouvé ça sur le net:
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2006/03/16/windows-xp-on-mac-solution-posted/



arf, grillé de 2 mn.....   

j'ai un cd de XP SP1 Pro, mais pas le SP2... et pas de PC.

mais d'ici ce weekend, ça doit pouvoir s'arranger


----------



## iMax (16 Mars 2006)

Discussions fusionnées


----------



## jojoleretour (16 Mars 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> arf, grillé de 2 mn.....
> 
> j'ai un cd de XP SP1 Pro, mais pas le SP2... et pas de PC.
> 
> mais d'ici ce weekend, ça doit pouvoir s'arranger



Tu peux demandé gratuitement sur le site de microsoft le SP2  ( c'est juste la mise a jour!!!)


----------



## fpoil (16 Mars 2006)

et si on fusionnait pcinpact et macgeneration maintenant que l'on est tous frères


----------



## jojoleretour (16 Mars 2006)

fpoil a dit:
			
		

> et si on fusionnait pcinpact et macgeneration maintenant que l'on est tous frères




Tu as fumé? ça sera la 3eme guerre mondiale sur le forum


----------



## le_magi61 (16 Mars 2006)

c'est ça qu'est bon 

En plus, je vois certain avatar identique des 2 cotés


----------



## supermoquette (16 Mars 2006)

Cafte pas stp


----------



## le_magi61 (16 Mars 2006)

tu te sens viser...


----------



## iMax (16 Mars 2006)

Avec une réponse comme la sienne, c'est clair, non ? 

Si on pouvait un peu revenir au sujet SVP...


----------



## Frodon (16 Mars 2006)

Link a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux demandé gratuitement sur le site de microsoft le SP2  ( c'est juste la mise a jour!!!)



Sauf qu'il faut un CD d'installation Windows XP Pro SP2, l'utilisation d'une autre version ne marchera pas (même en mettant à jour en SP2 après l'installation, puisqu'à priori c'est carrément l'installation qui ne fonctionne même pas).


----------



## ficelle (17 Mars 2006)

vu comme c'est parti, on devrait vite avoir la possibilité de se la jouer dual-boot ou virtuel !

 

j'ai tenté l'install de SP1 sur Q :rateau: "trop" emu :rose: , mais ça plante au milieu,
et geexbox x86 perd l'affichage en fin de boot :mouais: 

enfin ça va venir...

le seul truc qui m'interesse vraiment dans cette histoire, c'est de pouvoir lancer IE6 pour tester des sites


----------



## hfidek (17 Mars 2006)

on a peut etre pas besoin d un pc y a Q ou virtual pc non?


----------



## hfidek (17 Mars 2006)

autant pour moi l instalation de nero c pas possible sur les 2 systems


----------



## bout- (17 Mars 2006)

bon comme d'abitude j'arrive après la bataille et en plus je pense poster sur le mauvais forum mais bon le modérateur modérera suivant son bon vouloir.
.....................houlala gédéjamalalatete  .............................
j'en étais entre autre à un logiciel de re authoring de menu dvd.
tu récupères des vob depuis un graveur de salon d'une vidéo quelconque enregistré sur le cable par exemple.......et tu veux créer ton menu avec un menu ,avec un joli fond d'écran et de la musique.........et tutti quanti..............sauf que pour pouvoir faire ça........(après un gentil passage sur macetvideo.com)............tu apprends qu'il faut dl la mise à jour (payante) de quicktime...........pour pouvoir faire ce que tu crois pouvoir faire.
nulle part une petite version d'évaluation poue être sur que ca correspond à ce que tu veux.
donc en clair d'abord tu casques (à pointe)eek: )..........et après on cause................ca me rappelle mes manifs en 88  .
trève de tout..............;je suis bien conscient d'être un peu excessif dans mes propos (d'hier hein; ceux d'aujourd'hui je les assumes).
mais le fait est ,que j'utilise une version de dvdmovie factory (ulead pour les producteurs) et ça me convient tout à fait et devoir passer par dvd studio à xxxxx,pour faire beaucoup plus que ce dont j'ai envie.............ben ca me fait quand même mal.
en ce qui concerne photoshop ,j'aimerais bien mais bon ,iphoto est tellement efficace et rapide   :rose: :hein: :rateau:   que finalement je pense à ne plus du tout l'utiliser.
bon là je pinaille je sais qu'il existe bien des freeware ou donaware plus rapide et efficace mais bon je suis de tellement mauvaise foie que je ne peux pas finir une phrase en ayant tort.
Voilà pour l'explication en détail,mais c'est vrai que les widgets je les adore,la rapidité d'execution des applis courantes me ravi chaque jour.
Mais dire que mac c'est plus simple que pc,ben je trouve ça éxagéré.
trève de rien de plus ,j'adore mon mini et je ne le regrette pas.


----------



## JPTK (17 Mars 2006)

bout- a dit:
			
		

> mais bon je suis de tellement mauvaise foi*e* que je ne peux pas finir une phrase en ayant tort.



Tout est dit quoi, un troll, alcoolique en plus


----------



## supermoquette (17 Mars 2006)

Le cd xp sp2 patché traine sur tous les serveurs du monde depuis quelques minutes


----------



## iota (17 Mars 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Le cd xp sp2 patché traine sur tous les serveurs du monde depuis quelques minutes


Me manque plus qu'un Mac intel pour essayer...  

@+
iota


----------



## Toumak (17 Mars 2006)

je l'ai 
je sauve mes données
et je reformate
jvous dis quoi


----------



## valoriel (17 Mars 2006)

dhromz a dit:
			
		

> je l'ai
> je sauve mes données
> et je reformate
> jvous dis quoi


3 heures plus tard...


----------



## Toumak (17 Mars 2006)

ba jais sauvé
j'ai reformatté
j'ai installé
mais ça a pas l'air  de marcher
l'installation de xp a bien marché
ensuite quand ça a redémarré, ya la petite pomme qui apparait et on passe à la petite fenêtre en appuyant sur bas puis celle-ci se renverse et puis plus rien
j'ai beai attendre longtemps, rien n'y fait
si je réappuie sur enter, l'imac redémarre et ça revient au meme endroi( càd la petite pomme)
je vais réessayé


----------



## StJohnPerse (17 Mars 2006)

Ouais reesayes


----------



## Frodon (18 Mars 2006)

dhromz a dit:
			
		

> ba jais sauvé
> j'ai reformatté
> j'ai installé
> mais ça a pas l'air  de marcher
> ...



Un How To plus détaillé, qui notamment précises qd y'a besoin de truc spécifique pour certains modèles de Mac Intel.


----------



## bout- (18 Mars 2006)

en fait si il se moque que de mon foie ben il à tout compris
mais pour ma mauvaise foi fo voir
bon allez je posterais autrement pour dire des aneries
je vous laisse parlker serieux ca m'intéresse aussi


----------



## ficelle (18 Mars 2006)

Q viens d'etre mis à jour...

je me relance !


----------



## Toumak (18 Mars 2006)

CA Y EST
j'ai réussi
xp ahaha je t'ai eu
le dual-boot marche parfaiement
mes premières impression sont plutôt bonne
xp tourne très bien, même mieux que sur la plupart des pc
très réactif, il démarre en +/- 25 sec
pas encore eu le temps de tester ce qui marche ou ce qui ne marche pas ... mais ça va venir
j'ai pris pas mal de photo
jvai faire un ptit blog pour les exposer
si ya qq qui a une question et que je peux y répondre , faut pas hésiter


----------



## StJohnPerse (18 Mars 2006)

Une question d'un nioub dans ce domaine . Quand vous installez windows là , windows marche avec le processeur entier et non pas divise comme dans Virtual PC ?










P.S : Je parle pour tout le monde là  . Non pas pour Mr Ficelle


----------



## JPTK (18 Mars 2006)

dhromz a dit:
			
		

> si ya qq qui a une question et que je peux y répondre , faut pas hésiter



Non décidément, j'ai pas de questions... ah si est-ce qu'on peut installer OSX sur un mac intel ? :rateau:


----------



## ficelle (18 Mars 2006)

de mon coté...

je bute sur le numero de serie qui est pourtant parfaitement officiel 

c'est encore un des gros avantage de OS X "client" sur windows... pas de serial.. pour l'instant


----------



## JPTK (18 Mars 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> je bute sur le numero de serie qui est pourtant parfaitement officiel




Pffff... classique, il faut en prendre un serial cracké


----------



## StJohnPerse (18 Mars 2006)

Pour toi Ficelle 

http://forum.onmac.net/showthread.php?t=153


----------



## molgow (18 Mars 2006)

dhromz a dit:
			
		

> CA Y EST
> j'ai réussi
> xp ahaha je t'ai eu
> le dual-boot marche parfaiement
> ...


Tu as utilisé quelle solution ?
As-tu rencontré des problèmes lors de l'installation ?


----------



## Toumak (18 Mars 2006)

j'ai utilisé la solution crée par narf2006 et blanka
j'ai un peu regardé la traduction de consomac pour certaines choses dont je n'étais pas sur


----------



## supermoquette (18 Mars 2006)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Tu as utilisé quelle solution ?
> As-tu rencontré des problèmes lors de l'installation ?


Tu connais bittorrent ?


----------



## Toumak (18 Mars 2006)

j'ai eu qq petits problèmes au début
j'ai d'abord formatté mon disque en 3, mais plus loin dans l'installation, au moment de choisir la obnne partition, ça n'allait pas
j'ai alors fait exactement comme ils ont dit( 2partitions avec la premièrepr xp)
j'ai eu un autre petit tproblème, quand j'ai installé xp, il a redémarré et au moment ou je clique sur la petite fenêtre au début, celle-ci se renverseet plus rien ne se passe. quand je recliquais sur la fenêtre, l'imac redémarrait
j'ai alors réinstallé xp
et tout a fonctionné nickel après


----------



## Toumak (18 Mars 2006)

ça y est 
j'ai posté les photos que j'ai réalisées au long de l'installtion
si ça vous tente d'aller voir
http://dhromz.skyblog.com/ 
a+


----------



## iota (18 Mars 2006)

Salut.

Ça à l'air de bien marcher sur Mac mini.
La carte graphique est supportée et l'accélération 3D active (avec les pilotes qui vont biens).

@+
iota


----------



## StJohnPerse (18 Mars 2006)

Ceux qui ont installer Xp sur leur mac comment font ils pour revenir a MacOs X sans effacer Windows XP ?


----------



## iota (18 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Ceux qui ont installer Xp sur leur mac comment font ils pour revenir a MacOs X sans effacer Windows XP ?


C'est un Dual-Boot, les deux OS sont installés simultanément, tu peux choisir au démarrage sur quel OS tu veux booter.

@+
iota


----------



## NightWalker (18 Mars 2006)

Manque plus que la virtualisation maintenant... ça nous évitera de devoir redémarrer la machine pour changer d'OS...  

iota tu t'y cole...  comme ça je peux m'offrir un MBP


----------



## StJohnPerse (18 Mars 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> C'est un Dual-Boot, les deux OS sont installés simultanément, tu peux choisir au démarrage sur quel OS tu veux booter.
> 
> @+
> iota



Merci et comment tu fais pour booter sur un autre système sans redemarrer la machine ?


----------



## JPTK (18 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Merci et comment tu fais pour booter sur un autre système sans redemarrer la machine ?




BAh c'est pas possible
Il dit juste que tu peux choisir au démarrage, donc tu redémarres.


----------



## iota (18 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Merci et comment tu fais pour booter sur un autre système sans redemarrer la machine ?


Il faut évidement redémarrer la machine pour changer d'OS 
Tu peux choisir l'OS à démarrer au moment de l'affichage de l'écran gris avec la pomme.



			
				NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> iota tu t'y cole...  comme ça je peux m'offrir un MBP


Ah, ben, primo j'ai pas de Mac intel, et secondo, ça dépasse mes compétences 

@+
iota


----------



## StJohnPerse (18 Mars 2006)

C'est cool quand même mais il faut s'y connaître un peu pour installer Windows


----------



## Sim le pirate (18 Mars 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Merci et comment tu fais pour booter sur un autre système sans redemarrer la machine ?



Ben justement tu fais pas!  
C'est pour cela que la plupart des macusers ne trouvent pas cette nouvelle si extraordinnaire!
Devoir rebooter pour utiliser une appli, ce n'est pas très souple!


----------



## Claude number X (18 Mars 2006)

iota a dit:
			
		

> Salut.
> 
> Ça à l'air de bien marcher sur Mac mini.
> La carte graphique est supportée et l'accélération 3D active (avec les pilotes qui vont biens).
> ...




L'accélération 3D d'une malheureuse mémoire partagée, c'est moyen mais c'est un début prometteur.
Vivement une solution propre pour les ATI des iMacs et MacBook Pro.
Ce qui m'embête beaucoup plus c'est la pérennité du projet qui dépend du bon vouloir de Microsoft,  comme celle de feu Front Row enabler dépendait du laisser-faire d'Apple.
Alors quand M$ mettra à jour son Virtual PC que va t-il se passer ?
Entre vendre une licence Windows et vendre une licence Windows + une licence VPC, peut-on parler de choix envisageable pour une entreprise ?


----------



## supermoquette (18 Mars 2006)

Pour info VPC avec un windows était moins cher que le windows seul


----------



## Dédédemontreuil (19 Mars 2006)

XP sur mac intel comment faire ? Un how to en français à voir ici


----------



## StJohnPerse (19 Mars 2006)

Merci


----------



## Toumak (19 Mars 2006)

ptite vid du démarrage d'un imac sous xp
http://rapidshare.de/files/15920823/XP_on_iMac.mov.html


----------



## NightWalker (19 Mars 2006)

dhromz a dit:
			
		

> ptite vid du démarrage d'un imac sous xp
> http://rapidshare.de/files/15920823/XP_on_iMac.mov.html


Ça na marche pas ton lien...


----------



## Diafwl (20 Mars 2006)

Et peut-on bouter sur 1 windows installé sur un DD externe


----------



## Toumak (20 Mars 2006)

si quand cette page s'ouvre vers le milieu de la page t'as le choix en premium et free
tu cliques sur free, ensuite ils te disent d'attendre un truc comme 30 sec, puis enfin tu pourras télécharger la vidéo
c'est pas le lien direct avec la vidéo


----------



## Toumak (20 Mars 2006)

Diafwl a dit:
			
		

> Et peut-on bouter sur 1 windows installé sur un DD externe



pas encore testé
faudrait aller jetter un coup d'oeil sur les forums de onmac
en tous cas si c'est pas  encore possible, ça devrait pas tarder à être réalisable


----------



## Toumak (22 Mars 2006)

ya un type qui a fait une vidéo montrant toute l'installation de xp sur mac
du début à la fin
pratique pour ceux qui sont pas trop bidouilleurs mais qui aimeraient tester
==> http://features.uneasysilence.com/mactel/
il est même possible de le télécharger avec itunes ous forme de podcast vidéo


----------



## Paradise (22 Mars 2006)

merci beaucoup ca aide!!


----------

